# The Vape Guy - Smok G-Priv 2 Kits



## BumbleBee (27/11/17)

The much loved G-Priv is back! This time with a sharper, more responsive colour touch screen and more compact design making the mod far more comfortable than it's predecessor. The G-Priv 2 kit is bundled with the 4ml TFV8 X-Baby tank which is a whole new design by Smok featuring top airflow, making it virtually leak proof while delivering flavour very well. There is also a RBA base for those who would rather build their own coils 




These kits are currently available in Red/Black and Purple/Black here for just R1500 (a silicone skin is also included  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

